
Ask HN: An API to store/retrieve JSON? - pcmaffey
I&#x27;m looking for an API to act as a minimalist JSON store.<p>Does it exist? Should it exist?
======
artpar
Try out goms: [https://github.com/artpar/goms](https://github.com/artpar/goms)

You can design the entities for your JSON apis, including relations and have
the live apis with about 20-30 mins of work.

The APIs follow JSONAPI.org [1] spec, so any client library from this page
will work

[http://jsonapi.org/implementations/](http://jsonapi.org/implementations/)

I have been working on the documentation since the last week, you can find it
here:

[https://github.com/artpar/goms/blob/master/documentation/doc...](https://github.com/artpar/goms/blob/master/documentation/docs/index.md)

Would love to hear your feedback, both on the product and the documentation.

[1] [https://jsonapi.org](https://jsonapi.org)

~~~
pcmaffey
Great looking project, and really well documented. It's way more than I need
at-the-moment, but starred it for future.

------
trexen
Where do you plan to access it from? Do you mean server or cloud software?
Have you searched google - there are large numbers of such applications.

Question has too little context, what is your interest, to build applications
with it, or build it? On what platform?

~~~
pcmaffey
Yeah, a public API anyone can sign up for, get a token, and call from anywhere
to store key/value data, without needing to setup a server/database. Basically
like Web Storage API, but saved in the cloud instead of locally, so that it
persists.

I wasn't able to find anything that exists like this (if you know of any,
please share). My interest is in using it, but if it doesn't exist, I wonder
about building it as a service.

~~~
AznHisoka
that is Amazon S3 in a nutshell.

------
neximo64
Amazon S3 is basic, MongoDB and other NoSQL solutions are a bit more
complicated.

------
bjw181
Surprised no one has mentioned Redis...Its stored in your server's ram and can
store JSON strings.

